# 2 amplifiers NOT strapped running 1 DVC subwoofer, what's the big deal?



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure this belongs in the SPL Science section, but it seems to make sense. So I have a pair of the short fin Cadence TXA3002 amplifiers that I've been running my 12's off of for a while now. A while back I was planning to swap in a single 10in WMD in a vented enclosure, but I haven't sprung for a mono amp yet. The other day I was tempted to just bridge an amp to each voice coil (DVC 4 ohm) but apparently a bunch of people think this will kill the sub. I see no possible way for this to happen. Even if you were to wire the amps backwards which would effectively keep the sub from moving, you would still have to feed it a bunch of power for a while to burn a coil. If each of the sub amps are set the same or close, or I could even DMM them as close as I can get, I see no reason why this wouldn't work like a charm. I've seen OEM systems with DVC subs running off the right and left channel so I know it's been done, really I'm just wanting to figure out why people say this would harm the sub.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

A bunch of views, but no responses, is the apparent issue the amount of power maybe separating the former between the 2 coils? Or am I on the right track with "if they're matched up it won't make a bit of difference"?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Trial and Error is perfect in the situation you have found yourself.

*Just DO IT !!*


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Brian10962001 said:


> A bunch of views, but no responses, is the apparent issue the amount of power maybe separating the former between the 2 coils? Or am I on the right track with "if they're matched up it won't make a bit of difference"?


bingo! but match them!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you ever heard of syncronization ?

The scale needs to be level or matched as close as possible.

same - same


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Brian, there's no reason at all not to do this. Lots of people have done this before. Dual voice coils were originally developed with the thought of running separate amplifier channels to each coil. Only car audio jerks get all bent out of shape about it. Go for it. 

The exception would be if your amps greatly overpower the sub in question. ie. If you run a pair of 500w amps on a single 300w subwoofer, then yikes.

As for matching level, it's not as important as you might think. The worst thing that could possibly happen is that one amp begins clipping before the other one, which would mean you're not getting the maximum possible output (big woop...). That might happen ANYWAY, no matter how closely you match the gain (due to individual variation in the amplifier power supplies).

I think the bigger question is why are you moving from two 12s to one 10??


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

"why are you moving from two 12s to one 10??" To save space, I have a come along, chains, jumper cables, and a milk crate of spare parts/fluids that are cluttering my interior.

The WMD 10's are rated at 1000rms so I'll be throwing 1200 to it and keeping the volume knob sane. The boxes are also tuned a bit lower so I'll get some more low extension.

I was obsessing over 4 12s in it but I like off roading it so much I think I'll just stick with the single 10 on the same wattage and make a nice cargo rack to hold everything secure.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Level match em and make sure they're getting the same input signal, then go to town.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

As long as you are accepting of 1 ten as opposed to the twelves, Try it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

How did it work ?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Haven't had a chance to mess with it yet, been out of town hotel living for the past week plus Christmas is rapidly approaching. I'll post up as soon as I get it sorted. Now the trick is mounting these 2 big a$$ amps to this little box


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Test . . . first , then make permanent.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

"Test . . . first , then make permanent."

Good point I'll make sure to give it a week or so before I go clamping everything down.


----------



## muriloalvares (Dec 17, 2009)

May have a slightly phase difference, I've noticed 0.2dB on the meter non strapped.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Also ensure that each amp is getting the same 'mono' signal, so there are no delay/phase differences between the 2 sides. Will help everything work more efficently.

Let us know how this plays out.

Josh


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

as long as the two amps are the exact same you can do it. you'll have to carefully tune with test tones and make it so that each amp is reading identical output voltage. if you're within a volt of each other you should be okay. get two dmm's hooked up to each amp at the same time and get them synconized. if you do it right then as you raise the volume both amps will continue to read out the same voltage. i did this with my old mtx 1501d's and had great sucess with them.


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump. How did it go?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hasn't gone yet, I've been staying out of town for the last few weeks and got a nasty cold after Christmas. I'll take some pics of the equipment just to pass some time.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Pic's to bide the time, it's very very cold outside and my motivation is small. I promise it's coming though, hang in there.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

What would also work to match the two outputs of the amps is if you have an rta mic you could run amp #1 connected to VC #1 and measure it, then run amp #2 connected to VC #2 and measure it and adjust accordingly until you have the exact same db level from each amp. Then run both amps and Bam! exactness


----------

